# Does it anoy anyone else..



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

When you see/hear of people getting rid of their rodents because something better has come along? Normayl a baby, new partner etc. 

Something I read earlier has really set me off because I've lost 2 guinea pigs this week yet some people dispose of their rodents like they are bits of crap


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

yep, annoys me too! Not only partners/babies but bigger animals. The ones who say "I have a dog now, so I'm getting rid of the rabbit, I dont have time for it anymore"

*Heidi*


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes, its usually just a convenient cover up for 'I can't be bothered any more'


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

This person was always saying how they were their world etc... What a pile of !"£$%. 

Rodents don't need loads of attention. A cuddle a day, fed, watered and spoke to when you walk by is all they really ask for but seems that is too much for some! 

Had to let it out somewhere otherwise I would tell them what I think


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

CheekoAndCo said:


> When you see/hear of people getting rid of their rodents because something better has come along? Normayl a baby, new partner etc.


can never imagine getting rid of a pet for a new partner - my boyfriend has been told they are "non-negotiable!" - accept me, accept my pets! :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Yes, its usually just a convenient cover up for 'I can't be bothered any more'


Agreed with this....along with "relocation"


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

yes it annoys the hell out of me, a pet is for life

im also allergic to guinea pigs, but i would NEVER get rid of mine for that reason either


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> yes it annoys the hell out of me, a pet is for life
> 
> im also allergic to guinea pigs, but i would NEVER get rid of mine for that reason either


I'm allergic to Miffy but I still have him!

Also allergic to shavings so I don't use them. Always solutions to any problems but some people can't be bothered.


----------



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

Just like any other pet you take huge responsibility. You have them for life. Those who think the can just get rid of pet "Because I can't bothered any more" make very anoyed. They no keep pets at all.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

CheekoAndCo said:


> When you see/hear of people getting rid of their rodents because something better has come along? Normayl a baby, new partner etc.
> 
> Something I read earlier has really set me off because I've lost 2 guinea pigs this week yet some people dispose of their rodents like they are bits of crap


Yep! it annoys the hell out of me! How folk can see anything living as being so disposable really riles me!

Have you heard about noushka's new hobby by the way!


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Yep! it annoys the hell out of me! How folk can see anything living as being so disposable really riles me!
> 
> Have you heard about noushka's new hobby by the way!


Nope what is it? Hitting these people over the head?


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

It makes me so mad when people are 'getting rid' (I hate that term ) of an animal because a partner/baby/new animal has come along. 
Why cant they still keep the animal they have, it's not like they take up too much time or anything. 

The other thing that annoys me is when people say they are giving the animal away becuase they/a child is allergic to them....I think this is just an excuse to give them up coz they dont want them anymore.
One of my brothers is allergic and one has asthma but they both adore my animals and handle them all daily still.


----------



## xchocolatexmustardx (Mar 14, 2011)

I know the queen of getting rid of animals. My best friend's mother keeps bringing animals into their home and then thinking of some reason not to keep them. The only animal that has kept their entire life there (that I am aware of) is my fiance's (brother to my best friend) cat because he took her when he moved. They have given away dogs and cats because they are too much work. But she keeps getting more! She had a Cat and decided to get another. They have mysteriously dissapeared. She had a chuiuaua, that my bestfriend took or else it would be gone too. Recently they had a cockerspaniel but the 4 year old whoopsie is "allergic." She really erks me... and will soon be my mother in law. I am so very happy my fiance didn't take that trait.


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Could you re-home the future mother in law-as you are allergic,or are getting a new one or you just cant be ar*** looking after her?

Seriously,though ,I worked in a rescue for 10 yrs and the attitude of some people-that pets are just another throw away item ,as much of life is today ,made me so angry.
What is wrong with people today ?-
Its a case of -lets get it-if we dont want it in a few weeks ,(or months or years )we can get rid of it.It never seems to enter their head that the the "it" is a living ,breathing creature -often who they claim to "love to bits" or be "heartbroken" at having to part with,often a creature who has given them so much love ,only to be cast aside -often for a "better model"


As you said -rodents dont need round the clock care and attention-taking out for a walk etc etc
Makes me sick!!!!!!
From Maureen


(We lost 1 of our 2 rescue dogs, Lulu,a 14 yr old collie cross only 7 weeks ago and we are heartbroken
Our other dog Buster (who we had along with Lulu since they were 3 mths) old,has dementia ..
I or O.H get up with him every a.m any time between 4 and 6 a.m-its very tiring but when we adopted him and Lulu we did it for life-not till he had a problem .Why cant everyone try their best to do that?


----------



## quequeg1988 (Mar 13, 2011)

im getting a kitten on Sunday and a puppy in June, im not planning on getting Rid of my Ratties, a pet is for life, not just till you decide you've found something better, and when it comes down to partner's and pet's, i'd sooner get rid of my partner than my pet's lol


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

hate to see people taking on more pets than they can manage or afford. people at work joke that I'm starting a mini zoo but I would never take on more than I knew I could manage - I'd love a dog for example but know I wouldnt always have the time to walk it.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

I have had people ring me up as a rescue rep and ask if they could swap animals 

Once had a woman ask if we had an female kitten that we would exchange for her 6 month male kitten. She had decided she would prefer a queen. Of course I said "no" but ultimately she signed kitten over to us ... no doubt going on to buy another kitten via the online ads 

Idiot owner, but kitten safer with us at the end of the day.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

My fav excuse is that they no longer have the room.......for a hamster..:blink:
Or how about 'kids have lost interest'


----------



## KalokiMallow (Mar 30, 2011)

Three of our previous were rats we got because the last owners had a baby, good thing too. Poor things were in bedding they were allergic to, being fed an unhealthy diet, and one had cancer (really advanced) and they hadn't noticed the enormous lump!! People like that shouldn't be allowed pets at all


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Yep this annoys the hell out of me too! 
I mean I do have quite a few animals and I love each and every one! I mean these people who are moving and "not allowed pets at new house" Well why did you pick that house then? I mean would they adopt their kids out if "no kids allowed" NO they would choose somewhere else!!!

"kids lost interest" well doh! does your ten year old still like Barney? no cus kids lost interest in everything! - Never buy a kid a pet unless YOU want it too!

Too much to rant sorry so i shall leave it there - but some people really annoy me with their excuses


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

catz4m8z said:


> My fav excuse is that they no longer have the room.......for a hamster..:blink:
> Or how about 'kids have lost interest'


my reply to that is always

"kids were never interesting in the first place, have you thought of keeping the [insert pet here] and getting rid of the boring wee ******s?"


----------

